# Board Carts



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have their own drywall cart? 
I want to get a lightweight residential cart, any suggestions.
I'm looking for something like the Jescraft PL120.

http://www.jescraft.com/pl-100.html


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey PA, this is the cart that I have. It's great, but not lightweight! I even take it to the big box stores (Home Depot or Lowes) to use instead of theirs. :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey PA, this is the one Gordie swears by.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-buddy-5423/#post107078


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I like this style better.
http://jescraft.com/mpc.htm

It can be used as a flat cart or cut a piece of plywood and adapt it for hauling mud.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I use a gt pro tradesman trolley it changes from a sheet trolley to a regular trolley 
Sorry I don't have a link 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey PA, this is the cart that I have. It's great, but not lightweight! I even take it to the big box stores (Home Depot or Lowes) to use instead of theirs. :thumbsup:


How is that for cutting off of?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hey PA, this is the one Gordie swears by.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-buddy-5423/#post107078



Some guys on face book [drywall junkies ] Swear by It. They say It's a great product . And works just like It should! 

High dollar tho! :yes:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How is that for cutting off of?


 
Works fine for cutting. If you get done near Lancaster County, you could borrow mine to try it. Just private message me if you're interested.

The one that Gordie uses does look versitile!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hey PA, this is the one Gordie swears by.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-buddy-5423/#post107078


Thanks Gaz. I need something to move stacks of rock more-so than something to cut off of. The Drywall buddy can only handle 350lbs so it won't handle the job. The cart I need has to handle a ton or more.
Our supply house makes a lot of mixed size piles, so we end up moving a stack off of a stack to get the board we need.
It sucks trying to lift the 16 footer's out from behind a stack of 20-30 14 footers.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I just ordered the Telpro Troll, thanks guys.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep buddy is more of a tool but it does work as a cart but not like a USA made packing cart the tel pro will be awsum I'm sure they make great equipment


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you get the 1361 or the larger 1814?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Did you get the 1361 or the larger 1814?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the 1361. I believe it has a 12" deck and that's large enough for 
my needs. I'm still waiting for delivery,,, I could have used almost most every day since I placed the order. :yes:
I can't believe I'm excited to get a board cart.:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I called the retailer to find out what's taking so long on shipping out my cart.
They called Telpro and were told that they are making one for me. It'll ship in early May.
I guess they sell too many.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If they are making it tell them you want it in black .


----------

